# Halo for Mac



## s8oh (Dec 29, 2007)

Ok, i just bought a new MacBook and i am running leopard on it.  i bought Halo  recently and just installed it on my computer.  everything went fine until i tried to open the actual game, after it had been installed.  when i double click on the Halo icon the screen turns black like it is going to open, the flashes the opening Halo picture, but then it turns black again and Halo closes and the icon on the dock goes away.  this happens every time and i dont know why it wont work.

i would really appreciate some help with this one if anyone knows what can be done.


----------



## Bezbozny (Dec 31, 2007)

There is some update of  the game i think it's 2.0.x. Maybe you can find it on their website.


----------



## michaelsanford (Jan 17, 2008)

Halo Universal 2.0.2 update is available but it did not solve that problem, as far as I've heard.
.


----------



## edshin95 (Jan 18, 2008)

Me too.....
D':
It won't let me select Halo in the Universal Updater either.


----------



## thothbaboon (Jan 20, 2008)

are you sure you have all the shaders in the right place? need all three of them in the same folder.


----------

